#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 幻想森林 >  > [資料] [中國妖怪]應龍

## 上官犬良

圖說山海經 http://www.spp.com.tw/htm/other/21355205/vote.htm
應　龍
■屬性：魔獸
■稱號：黃帝部落的戰將兼雨師
■特徵：有翼
■出處：大荒東經


《山海經－現代版》http://www.epochtimes.com/b5/1/12/14/c7101.htm
一條生著兩扇金色翅膀的神龍摩雲而至。應龍擅長蓄水行雨術→只有兩句話

華夏經緯網 http://big5.huaxia.com/wh/whrd/2006/00550574.html
應龍：有翼的龍稱為應龍。據《述異記》中記述：“龍五百年為角龍，千年為應龍”，應龍稱得上是龍中之精了，故長出了翼。相傳應龍是上古時期黃帝的神龍，它曾奉黃帝之令討伐過蚩尤，並殺了蚩尤而成為功臣。在禹治洪水時，神龍曾以尾掃地，疏導洪水而立功，此神龍又名為黃龍，黃龍即是應龍，因此應龍又是禹的功臣。應龍的特徵是生雙翅，鱗身脊棘，頭大而長，吻尖，鼻、目、耳皆小，眼眶大，眉弓高，牙齒利，前額突起，頸細腹大，尾尖長，四肢強壯，宛如一隻生翅的揚子鱷。在戰國的玉雕，漢代的石刻、帛畫和漆器上，常出現應龍的形象。

PS揚子鱷或稱作鼉ㄊㄨㄛˊ，學名Alligator sinensis，是中國特有的一種鱷魚，俗稱豬婆龍，土龍，亦是世界上體型最細小的鱷魚品種之一。主要分佈在長江中下游地區。

(應龍，应龙)
1.古代傳說中一種有翼的龍。相傳禹治洪水時，有應龍以尾畫地成江河，使水入海。
2.古代傳說中善興雲作雨的神。



大荒東經 「大荒東北隅中，有山名曰凶犁土丘。應龍處南極，殺蚩尤與夸父，不得復上。故下數旱，旱而為應龍之狀，乃得大雨。」
大荒北經「大荒之中，有山名曰成都載天。有人珥兩黃蛇，把兩黃蛇，名曰夸父。后土生信，信生夸父。夸父不量力，欲追日景，逮之于禺谷。將飲河而不足也，將走大澤，未至，死于此。應龍已殺蚩尤，又殺夸父，乃去南方處之，故南方多雨。」
「有係昆之山者，有共工之臺，射者不敢北鄉。有人衣青衣，名曰黃帝女魃。蚩尤作兵伐黃帝，黃帝乃令應龍攻之冀州之野。應龍畜水，蚩尤請風伯雨師，縱大風雨。黃帝乃下天女曰魃，雨止，遂殺蚩尤。魃不得復上，所居不雨。叔均言之帝，後置之赤水之北。叔均乃為田祖。魃時亡之。所欲逐之者，令曰：神北行！」先除水道，決通溝瀆。」

應龍
《山海經˙大荒東經》「大荒東北隅中，有山名曰凶犁土丘。應龍處南極，殺蚩尤與夸父，不得復上。故下數旱，旱而為應龍之狀，乃得大雨。」
「...龍五百年為角龍，千年為應龍...」(述異記)應龍相傳是黃帝的雨師，外型是有著一雙翅膀翅膀的龍，張開雙翼便能招換雨雲、降下大雨。在冀州之野一戰，殺了蚩尤與夸父立下戰功，戰爭結束後卻無法回到天上，只好定居在南方的深山中，這也是南方濕潤多雨的原因。(大荒東經、大荒北經)在大禹治水時，黃帝任命應龍幫忙治水。應龍輕輕襬尾，疏通了水道即將潰堤之處(拾遺記卷二)；因此應龍可算是黃帝和禹的功臣。應龍的特徵是生雙翅，鱗身脊棘，頭大而長，吻尖，鼻、目、耳皆小，眼眶大，眉弓高，牙齒利，前額突起，頸細腹大，尾尖長，四肢強壯；在戰國的玉雕，漢代的石刻、帛畫和漆器上，常出現應龍的形象。

----------


## wingwolf

真是不好意思，麻煩犬良了  :Mr. Green:  

資料找得好多啊
而且出處都寫得很清楚呢
真是太謝謝了

來補幾張圖——
共三幅大圖

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

----------


## 上官犬良

耶~好棒有資料了
還擴建奇幻版(咦

感覺應龍在書畫中好像都是羽翼呢
不過到底是前肢變成翅膀還是保留四肢長出翅膀呢?
...都可以啦(咦咦咦

----------


## 翔狗

耶!? 原來1000年的是應龍阿~
我以為只是品種的差別而已XD

應龍的圖都好帥喔~~~

----------


## 呆虎鯨

蝴蝶的書有一本專講應龍的故事ＷＷ
　　所以對應龍的映象很好ＷＷ

ＴＯ犬良
　　應該是保留四肢生雙翅＝Ｗ＝




> 應龍的特徵是生雙翅，鱗身脊棘，頭大而長，吻尖，鼻、目、耳皆小，眼眶大，眉弓高，牙齒利，前額突起，頸細腹大，尾尖長，*四肢強壯*。

----------

